# Job in dubai for europeans



## dzintars123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi there i Iam wery profesional auto mchanic from europe How i can find a job in dubai, I have a big experience 13 years maby someone can help me



Regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Plenty of mechanics from around the world work here.
What special talent do you have? - as without one, you will be competing against very low paid mechanics from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc.
In fact, some of the best roadside repairs i have seen have been in places like India, Thailand etc. - where very talented and resourceful people can work miracles on broken car parts to fix them and get you going again!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dzintars123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Plenty of mechanics from around the world work here.
> What special talent do you have? - as without one, you will be competing against very low paid mechanics from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc.
> In fact, some of the best roadside repairs i have seen have been in places like India, Thailand etc. - where very talented and resourceful people can work miracles on broken car parts to fix them and get you going again!
> ...


I know about thees peoples, but Ican do that job wich can do for indians or other peoples, I think I will start there like a car mechanic and after mabey a difeerent job


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dzintars123 said:


> I know about thees peoples, but Ican do that job wich can do for indians or other peoples, I think I will start there like a car mechanic and after mabey a difeerent job


Have you ever visited Dubai or worked in this part of the world before?

If you do some research, you will see that this is a very regulated country and you need to get a work visa to live and work here.
Companies sponsor you to get a visa - but you then have to work for them on a contract (normally two years minimum).
If you leave a company before your contract is over, then you often need to pay back visa fees and you need a no objrction letter to get a new visa for a new job.
If you dont leave a company properly, they can make it very difficult for you to stay living and working here.
You cannot just chop and change jobs, like you can in Europe.
Your strategy mentioned in your post is not likely to work here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

dzintars123 said:


> I know about thees peoples, but Ican do that job wich can do for indians or other peoples, I think I will start there like a car mechanic and after mabey a difeerent job


By the sound of it you’ll fit right in here, drop everything and come on over!


----------



## dzintars123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Have you ever visited Dubai or worked in this part of the world before?
> 
> If you do some research, you will see that this is a very regulated country and you need to get a work visa to live and work here.
> Companies sponsor you to get a visa - but you then have to work for them on a contract (normally two years minimum).
> ...


I know all about Uae, But I can not find A job thereI was send Hundreds of cv but no answere, Yes I was in dubai two mounth ago, So Right now I am searching peoples who can help with yob there. Do you live in Dubai


Dzintars


----------



## dzintars123 (Sep 23, 2013)

zed_kid said:


> By the sound of it you’ll fit right in here, drop everything and come on over!


I will go next mounth, I hope


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Some of the big franchise dealers employ western mechanics. I know AGMC (BMW) employ some South Africans (whites - that is relevant here unfortunately  ) but generally it will be a very lowly paid job. Unless you have a lot of experience with a high profile car maker your chances of making enough to match your living standard at home is pretty slim.


----------



## dzintars123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Some of the big franchise dealers employ western mechanics. I know AGMC (BMW) employ some South Africans (whites - that is relevant here unfortunately  ) but generally it will be a very lowly paid job. Unless you have a lot of experience with a high profile car maker your chances of making enough to match your living standard at home is pretty slim.





From where are you. I think mabey need to try some cainds of engineering jobs there


----------

